# Rena XP3 on SALE Hurry - limited stock!



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

a heads up for anyone that needs one but fell off their chair when they saw it for over $170

Amazon has 5 left for $135 + $13 s&h

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000260FX4?smid=A1K5ROC78AYJ82&tag=nextag-pet-20&linkCode=asn :!:


----------

